# My husband and my feet...



## Lexi1992

My husband and I have been married for six weeks, and we were in a relationship for about ten months before that. His job forces him to be away quite a bit, so although our sex life has always been great, we've had to make the most of the time we have together because he is frequently traveling. I guess in that sense, there is still a period of discovering each other's desires to an extent. 

Having said that, today I came home from the gym and within minutes, he and I were making love, and it was pretty spontaneous, so we were ripping each other's clothes off and everything. As we were having sex, I eventually became totally naked except for my socks and sneakers. I didn’t think much of it, other than that it looked kind of funny. I could see him staring at them a lot, but again, he wasn’t really thinking about that during sex. 

After a little bit, though, I could feel him getting harder than I’d ever felt or seen him, and he was going very fast and hard, especially when I could see that he was staring at my sneakers. Then he got even more extremely worked up and grabbed my calves and ripped off my socks and sneakers and put my feet side by side and pushed his face like buried in the bottoms of my feet and I could feel him sniffing really hard. He only did it for maybe 10 seconds, but then he cummed REALLY REALLY hard. It happened so fast that I didn’t have time to ask him what he was doing or tell him my feet were sweaty and I was embarrassed, but I was NOT expecting that. 

Afterward, he seemed very embarrassed and wouldn't even talk about it before he had to leave until tonight. I plan on talking about it more when he gets home, but I'm wondering if that is normal? Should I be concerned about him being a pervert or something? My feet were really sweaty and I am sure they were smelly, so why did he do that? I’ve heard of rare guys thinking feet or toes were cute, but he smelled the bottoms. I’m confused. Do any other women have similar experiences or any insight or advice to help me?


----------



## that_girl

Looks like he has a foot fetish 

Not a big deal for me...could be fun for you 

I wouldn't talk seriously about it...more in a flirty way. He's probably embarrassed because people would think he's weird.

I wouldn't say he's a pervert for this.


----------



## Lexi1992

Thank you for your quick reply I guess I'm just most confused by the fact that even though I've _heard_ of foot fetishes, I've never experienced a guy with one, or know anyone who has. I always thought they were more about toes and shoes, not the bottoms and smelling them? I mean, is this something you've experienced or heard of? Maybe it's more common than I anticipated


----------



## that_girl

Totally. Have fun with this.  No shame here. He's your husband! I wouldn't say this is a problem, but that's just me. Get creative


----------



## that_girl

And our bodies' smells are total turn ons.  What we think is funky, actually could turn our men on.


----------



## Lexi1992

Meg said:


> Not a big deal, Lexi. Very common for some men to have a "thing" for feet. I bet if you asked him to masturbate onto your feet sometime, he would lose his freakin' MIND.
> 
> It's all fun, girl! :smthumbup:


Thank you I've always been labelled the wild girl by my friends and family, but sounds like I have a lot to learn about this one! Never even thought about the bottoms of my feet being a turn on, or the smell, or socks and sneakers even...let alone masturbating onto my feet hehe. Maybe I will suggest that the next time we are having sex. Also sounds like a number of you have had similar experiences, which makes me feel not as alone in this as I did initially


----------



## that_girl

Meg said:


> Plus...I don't really think "feet" are a "fetish" at all. I mean, they ARE a part of YOUR body and everything! It just so happens that he's particularly interested in your feet...as well your legs, boobs and all the other stuff.


So true! My husband isn't sexually into my feet, but he loves to give them massages!


----------



## ocotillo

Lexi,



Lexi1992 said:


> My feet were like really sweaty and I am sure they were smelly, so why did he do that?


The feet contain apocrine sweat glands just like the genitals and produce much the same pheromones. 




Lexi1992 said:


> I’ve heard of rare guys thinking feet or toes were cute, but he smelled the bottoms. I’m confused. Any other women have similar experiences or any insight or advice to help me?


It is not rare. It is very, very common. 

Prior to the internet, it was estimated that only about 1% of the male population held this interest. Today, we know that this estimate was much too low. And this is based on the sheer number of IP addresses that regularly include "feet" in sex related searches.

Erotic interest in women's feet is as old as the human race itself, but it became fixed in our Western culture during the Renaissance. Nobody is really sure why, but psychologists suspect that it was a sociobiological response to the epidemics of venereal disease that swept through Europe at the time. (i.e. A form of safe sex.)

Romantic literature of the time began making detailed, loving references to this body part (e.g. The Romance of the Rose) and painters started paying far more attention to feet. (e.g. Mantegna, Botticelli, etc.)

European retellings of earlier fairy tales incorporated a fairly obvious sexual interest in feet. In the Cinderella story, the young woman wears glass slippers (Which presumably would have been see-through) and her feet apparently make a bigger impression on the Prince than her face. In some versions of The Goose Girl, which is a similar story, her feet, "were so pretty that she didn't need shoes."

In brothels, fully clothed prostitutes solicited customers with their feet bared and advances in shoe-making technology made a true women's high heel with an abbreviated ventral aspect and slender heel possible. Today, shoes are one of the most strongly genderized of all items of clothing and you can almost always tell the sex of a person based on their shoes alone

There's still a certain social stigma attached to this interest and men who find feet sexy are often portrayed as weak, dweeby little perverts who can't or won't respect a woman's social boundaries. (Like the shoe salesmen in Sex and the City.) So this makes it harder for men to be open and upfront about it.

Men who have admitted it include Tommy Lee, Jack Black, Alex Rodriquez, and Big Boi. Rex Ryan hasn't actually admitted it, but there's no point in him denying it either. It's also fairly obvious that both Jay Leno and David Letterman share this interest. It's an open secret that Alfred Hitch**** (The censor won't let me spell his name.) liked feet and everybody already knew about Quentin Tarantino.

Meg is correct. Technically this *is not* a fetish. (According to both the ICD-10 and the DSM-IV-TR) A 'fetish' is a psychological disorder involving sexual fixation upon an inanimate object, like a stocking or undergarment. 

A sexual fixation upon a non-sexual part of the body, like feet can be considered a related paraphilia called a 'partialism' if interest in this body part supplants a normal, healthy interest in the sexual parts of the body. For the vast majority of men who find feet sexy, I don't believe this is the case.


----------



## Lexi1992

Wow, so much new insight there. Thank you!


----------



## pidge70

My man and I have a mutual disgust for feet. I don't understand foot fetishes at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

pidge70 said:


> My man and I have a mutual disgust for feet. I don't understand foot fetishes at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband has cute feet. Normally I hate feet.

My daughter DESPISES feet. I can't even put my feet near her without her throwing a fit. lollll


----------



## pidge70

The only feet allowed to be bare in our house are our 2yr old's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Oh wow. I'm a hippie. Well, not really, but I hate shoes. And socks. Only wear them for work LOL...flip flops all year round.


----------



## Triumph

:iagree:

But its too cold to go sockless now.


To the OP: I wouldnt say its normal, but its far from perverted. Look at it this way, you should be able to get unlimited foot massages out of him.


----------



## hurtnohio

Hey, as long as you're having fun and he's having fun (which it sounds like he definitely did), it's all good. Enjoy!


----------



## ocotillo

pidge70 said:


> My man and I have a mutual disgust for feet. I don't understand foot fetishes at all.


I guess if any of us were to try and explain why one part of the body is sexy or not, we would run right smack into the "Explaining sight to a blind man" paradox. "Turn ons" and "Turn offs" are entirely a matter of personal perception.

If you find feet disgusting, there's a lot for you to be disgusted about in advertising. Showing a female model in bare feet is one of the most common ways to either add or increase the sexual element of the advert. 

Here's a few examples I've noticed in the magazines my wife reads. (Vanity Fair, Vogue, Marie Claire, & Town & Country)


Scarlet Johansson is currently advertising for Moet & Chandon. One of the adverts shows her reclining on a couch while holding a champagne glass with her bare toes

There's a fairly current add for Tom Ford eyewear which shows a male model having his mouth forced open by a woman's bare foot while she pours wine in his mouth.

Guess Marciano, Emanuel Ungaro, Tom Ford, and half a dozen others have run ads where a man is giving a woman a pedicure. These were all ads for products that had nothing to do with feet.

Recent advertisements depicting a female model using a male model for a footrest include Voodoo hosiery, Bebe, Armani and Atwood shoes 

Guess, Hudson, Levis and American Apparel have all run recent ads for jeans which prominently feature the bare feet of female models. As with the other examples, this is entirely superfluous _vis a vis _ the actual product itself. There's no reason (Other than sexuality) why the models could not have been wearing shoes. ​
...And these are only ads for clothing and apparel. If you start looking at ads for food, motor vehicles and promotional artwork for movies and record albums, you see much the same thing.


----------



## Whip Morgan

Lexi, 

You mentioned that he may have felt embarrassed by it, afterwards. I think you should address this immediately, to not those feelings longer. It seems that after some talking here, you ve become okay with it. Tell him that. If you're comfortable, try telling him how hot it was to see him so worked up, or something g to that effect. Make the point that you don't feel embarrassed, and neither should he. Rather, yu're excited to have found something new that brings him pleasure.

If that's not how you feel, I get it. But I still advise you to handle it so he knows you don't want him to be embarrassed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

If he likes them, do not make fun of it, do not make a point to talk and talk about it. 

But consider subtly working it in another couple of times during play. Set it up a little, but don't be obvious and don't admit it, just set it up and give him access and see what happens. You may have found a new fun way to spice it up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexi1992

Whip Morgan said:


> Lexi,
> 
> You mentioned that he may have felt embarrassed by it, afterwards. I think you should address this immediately, to not those feelings longer. It seems that after some talking here, you ve become okay with it. Tell him that. If you're comfortable, try telling him how hot it was to see him so worked up, or something g to that effect. Make the point that you don't feel embarrassed, and neither should he. Rather, yu're excited to have found something new that brings him pleasure.
> 
> If that's not how you feel, I get it. But I still advise you to handle it so he knows you don't want him to be embarrassed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for your insight also It wasn't so much that I was not okay with it, but more that I was just confused and at a loss as to the whole prospect. Having said that though, last night, when he got home, I was able to subtly address it in a way that wasn't putting him on the spot or bound to make him uncomfortable talking about it. Basically, he admitted that he has a foot fetish, and that he's gotten incredibly aroused since knowing me over the thought of being sexual with my feet, but didn't have the nerve to do anything or tell me because of some past negative experiences and experiences with women who didn't understand the whole concept. He said that he couldn't contain himself any longer yesterday, and that my view was correct, that it was the hardest he has ever cummed in his life. 




gman95901 said:


> To someone partial to feet, smell is very important. Sneakers produce a very unique aroma as do say heels & hosiery. Even bare feet in a pair of leather shoes such as flats produce yet another unique aroma. ALL of them are treasured by any man who is partial to feet. I do the same thing with my wife's feet when she gets home from work. Some say they smell, I say her feet are as sweet as the finest wine. Find a middle ground and enjoy, its 100% normal...


Thank you He confessed to being the most aroused by me wearing sneakers and the thought of smelling them after I've had them on for a while. I am not put off by it, just have to admit that it is such a new and different concept to me lol. I've never viewed my feet, especially sweaty, as anything more than a potential embarrassment, so using them as an arousal method is def gonna take some practice hehe


----------



## cent130130

Lexi1992,
I can relate to your husband, and may be able to provide some insight from a man's point of view. I too, share your husband's attraction to female feet. It took me, however, 20 years to share it with my wife. She, unfortunately, did not respond quite how I had hoped. It is clear to me that she thinks it's weird, and at this point, tolerates my desires to some degree. I would strongly advise you not to ridicule or embarrass your husband, he probably feels strange enough as it is. Who knows where our desires originate? I would assume that you would prefer that he not satisfy that particular need outside of your marriage. What I have learned in analyzing the odd sense of pleasure I get from my wife's feet, is that I am aroused by seeing them visually, and touching them with my hands and my face. I'm not really attracted to the smell, but rather the sensation of the bottom of her soft feet on my face. I realize it sounds odd, but it's just the way it is for me. What I would like out of my wife, would be to for me to get the very clear impression that she knows what I want and like, and that she WANTS to meet that need. I don't like to feel like I have to drag her feet out from underneath the covers in order to give her a foot massage. Honestly, giving her a foot massage or putting her feet on my face, if I thought she genuinely enjoyed doing it, would be more arousing than masturbating on her feet. I would enjoy that too, particularly, if she just initiated it, but she'd think I was a serious pervert if I even suggested it. I would love it if my wife would put her bare feet on my lap at times, or if she had her feet up on a footstool and I was in the room, to remove her shoes and socks, a give me a knowing look, i.e. a look that says "I know what you want to do, and I approve." If we were in a restaurant, in an appropriately discrete setting, I would love it if she would remove her shoes and put her foot up where I could discretely touch it, again without a word but with a knowing look. If you need to talk about it with him, be certain to reassure him that you like it, or are very willing to explore it with him, because you want to please him. My wife is a very good woman, but she is very blind in this area and really has no idea how frustrated and embarrassed she makes me feel in this area, don't do that to your husband. The last suggestion is to keep your feet in good condition. A regular pedicure is nice, and don't hesitate to ask him what type of color he likes on your toes, I think a french pedicure is particularly nice. I have offered many times to give my wife regular pedicures, but she basically thinks it's weird, unfortunately. Good luck, I hope this input is useful.


----------



## ocotillo

Lexi1992 said:


> Thank you for your insight also It wasn't so much that I was not okay with it, but more that I was just confused and at a loss as to the whole prospect.


I suppose from a woman's point of view, it might be like buying a gift for your child and then finding out that the child prefers playing with the box instead.

But if a man likes your feet, it's a fair bet that he likes everything else about you too. I love my wife's feet, but it's the back of her neck that really drives me up the wall. --And I can't even begin to explain why...


----------



## Lexi1992

cent130130 said:


> Lexi1992,
> I can relate to your husband, and may be able to provide some insight from a man's point of view. I too, share your husband's attraction to female feet. It took me, however, 20 years to share it with my wife. She, unfortunately, did not respond quite how I had hoped. It is clear to me that she thinks it's weird, and at this point, tolerates my desires to some degree. I would strongly advise you not to ridicule or embarrass your husband, he probably feels strange enough as it is. Who knows where our desires originate? I would assume that you would prefer that he not satisfy that particular need outside of your marriage. What I have learned in analyzing the odd sense of pleasure I get from my wife's feet, is that I am aroused by seeing them visually, and touching them with my hands and my face. I'm not really attracted to the smell, but rather the sensation of the bottom of her soft feet on my face. I realize it sounds odd, but it's just the way it is for me. What I would like out of my wife, would be to for me to get the very clear impression that she knows what I want and like, and that she WANTS to meet that need. I don't like to feel like I have to drag her feet out from underneath the covers in order to give her a foot massage. Honestly, giving her a foot massage or putting her feet on my face, if I thought she genuinely enjoyed doing it, would be more arousing than masturbating on her feet. I would enjoy that too, particularly, if she just initiated it, but she'd think I was a serious pervert if I even suggested it. I would love it if my wife would put her bare feet on my lap at times, or if she had her feet up on a footstool and I was in the room, to remove her shoes and socks, a give me a knowing look, i.e. a look that says "I know what you want to do, and I approve." If we were in a restaurant, in an appropriately discrete setting, I would love it if she would remove her shoes and put her foot up where I could discretely touch it, again without a word but with a knowing look. If you need to talk about it with him, be certain to reassure him that you like it, or are very willing to explore it with him, because you want to please him. My wife is a very good woman, but she is very blind in this area and really has no idea how frustrated and embarrassed she makes me feel in this area, don't do that to your husband. The last suggestion is to keep your feet in good condition. A regular pedicure is nice, and don't hesitate to ask him what type of color he likes on your toes, I think a french pedicure is particularly nice. I have offered many times to give my wife regular pedicures, but she basically thinks it's weird, unfortunately. Good luck, I hope this input is useful.


Great to hear from that perspective too. It is something that will probably take a bit of getting used to, only because it is almost the opposite of anything I've ever thought of in a sexual nature. Aside from that, I love my husband, and want to make him happy in the bedroom and out of it, so I definitely appreciate the insight of things you'd like and not like so I can utilize his newly-admitted fetish. I would say that he definitely seems to like the bottoms of my feet on his face, too, so anything else you can tell me about what your wife has done, or you want her to do, to involve this idea would be much appreciated I also have always been very particular about taking care of my feet anyway, so I suppose I will continue doing the same, but with new fervor hehe. I've always been very involved in sports, but also used to compete in dance and beauty pageants, so I would have to pay extra attention to maintaining my feet for those events especially when they were likely to get beat up quickly from sports. Even so, aside from getting my toes done, I've always been put off by having rough bottoms, so they are fortunately quite soft I'm also curious: it seems like there is a bit of attention paid to wrinkly bottoms. Is that true in your case or do you know it to be? My best friend growing up used to make fun of how "scrunchy" the bottoms of my feet would get in some ballet stances, so maybe there is another bit of fortunate luck? hehe


----------



## southern wife

Meg said:


> Not a big deal, Lexi. Very common for some men to have a "thing" for feet. I bet if you asked him to masturbate onto your feet sometime, he would lose his freakin' MIND.
> 
> It's all fun, girl! :smthumbup:


No, it's not a big deal at all. I wouldn't recommend "talking" to him about it. Better yet, go get a nice pedicure and while your feet are all nice and pretty, *use* them to HIS excitement! Take it from someone with experience in using her feet to please him: try taking his c*ck between your feet and toes and work them up and down on his. If he's REALLY into your feet, he'll get off on this. HAVE FUN!!!!! :smthumbup: Sex isn't just about "sex".


----------



## roymcavoy

southern wife said:


> Take it from someone with experience in using her feet to please him: try taking his c*ck between your feet and toes and work them up and down on his. If he's REALLY into your feet, he'll get off on this.


THIS....just might be enough to turn me into a "foot guy."


----------



## Parrot_head

I have been married 18 yrs and my wife's feet are a huge turnon for me , She knows this and has know since s long as I can remember.. to spice thing up she always uses different ways to get me off.. I love a good HJ , but prefer her feet 10 fold to this ..
Blow jobs , rarely .. i am a little to thick and she gets sore easy..and the teeth..:banghead:..

So , she enjoys it too as I usually give alot of foot massages..

Lately , If we have friends over and are drinking , she always hints at my "fetish" I have noticed some of my friends wives getting there feet in opentoed shoes and also barefooting it alot more.. 

O well , kinky I will always be..

Try giving him a footjob , he will go ballistic , I guarantee it


----------



## southern wife

Parrot_head said:


> Try giving him a footjob , he will go ballistic , I guarantee it


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree: It's VERY erotic....for me as well.


----------



## southern wife

roymcavoy said:


> THIS....just might be enough to turn me into a "foot guy."


:smthumbup: :woohoo:


----------



## southern wife

gman95901 said:


> You know my wife says exactly the same thing. She loves footjobs nearly as much as I do...!:iagree::iagree:


:woohoo: :woohoo: :smthumbup:

Something about the warmth and softness of the penis skin and the warmth of the........man lotion!!! WOW!!


:allhail: TO THE FEET GODS!!!!!


----------



## okeydokie

i am the recipient of similar behavior, i never had a clue until one day it happened and its is a fairly regualr part of foreplay now, it doesnt bother me one bit as i am glad there is a passion for something a little off the wall


----------



## CoolBreeze10

Lexi, I too am attracted to feet. It is very embarrassing to reveal this because so many people look at it as us being weird or freaks. Please take it easy on your husband because when my wife found out about my desire for her feet, I couldn't look her in the face. Feet is also very important for me in our relationship. If she were to tell me that I could not play with her feet at all, it would be hard for me to want to stay in our relationship. When we first met, I had no idea what her feet looked like as I was only interested in her personality and beautiful face. I thought I could ignore my foot desire and just try to be "normal". But as time went on, I needed to at least try to kiss her feet. I feel lucky that she was willing to let me do what I wanted to her feet in order to make our marriage a lasting one. She told me at first it was weird for her because she never experienced it before, but now, she enjoys it. She said when I suck her toes while watching tv, its comforting and puts her to sleep. I also love licking the bottom of my wife's feet. The smell of feet isn't a strong desire for me, although I do like it. But I prefer when my wife's feet have been walking in shoes all day.


----------



## cent130130

There does seem to be a particular attraction, for some men, to the sole of the foot when it is wrinkly. Although I like that look, I just like the bottom of my wife's feet either way. I like it when she moves her feet up and down between toes pointed and soles wrinkled and toes up and flared out. The visual attraction is just incredibly strong, and I can't quite explain it.

The other thing that is quite arousing to me is when we are lying in bed and my wife rubs along my leg with the bottom of her foot, very sensual!! Basically, anytime my wife would take the initiative to deliberately move her feet in to my view, or in reach of me (i.e. hands, face, etc.) I get such an incredible feeling of arousal and fulfillment I cannot explain it. Furthermore, in this era of rampant infidelity (in the mind or the body) I couldn't be farther from any speck of consideration of thinking about another woman. I think your husband is very lucky that you are so interested in meeting that need/desire for him!


----------



## ozwang

Ok so your hubby is turned on by something most people would find disgusting, how is that a bad thing lol. I say gym it up more and let the good times roll


----------



## Lexi1992

cent130130 said:


> There does seem to be a particular attraction, for some men, to the sole of the foot when it is wrinkly. Although I like that look, I just like the bottom of my wife's feet either way. I like it when she moves her feet up and down between toes pointed and soles wrinkled and toes up and flared out. The visual attraction is just incredibly strong, and I can't quite explain it.
> 
> The other thing that is quite arousing to me is when we are lying in bed and my wife rubs along my leg with the bottom of her foot, very sensual!! Basically, anytime my wife would take the initiative to deliberately move her feet in to my view, or in reach of me (i.e. hands, face, etc.) I get such an incredible feeling of arousal and fulfillment I cannot explain it. Furthermore, in this era of rampant infidelity (in the mind or the body) I couldn't be farther from any speck of consideration of thinking about another woman. I think your husband is very lucky that you are so interested in meeting that need/desire for him!


Thank you so so much for all of your insight My husband also seems to be a big fan of what I think you are describing (extending my toes towards my face, then flexing them forward as hard as I can repeatedly). He kept telling me to "crunch" them harder, if that makes any sense hehe


----------



## Lexi1992

Everyone has been so helpful Things seem to be coming along well in this regard, and it is definitely in large part due to all of the great info I've received. I still have A LOT to learn, so please keep the great advice flowing, especially those women who once found themselves in my position (not really knowing what to do in the beginning lol). Last night seemed to be a major step in the right direction though...I tended bar for ten hours, so needless to say, I assumed my feet/sneakers would be how he liked them When I got home, I talked about being on my feet all day long and was nonchalant about it, then I sat down next to him on the couch and swung my feet onto his lap and just innocently asked him "Don't you want to smell my feet baby?"...WOW...he tore my socks and sneakers off and did the same thing as before, where he put his face deep into the bottoms of my feet. I thought he was going to have a stroke within two minutes from the intensity of his orgasm (he usually tends to take a very long time to cum, so I was quite suprised by this as well!). Sorry if this is a bit too much info, but I just wanted to share the progression of how things are going, and I am hoping for the best in this area!


----------



## Shaggy

Now that you got it working, don't over use it, say keep it to once a week or so. He say beg for more, but the little bit of denial will keep it fresh, and make room for other play fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy

I must say that my wife has the cutest feet I have ever seen!! I love to kiss them and have her rub them on my legs...and other places. Of course, she is cute all over!! I don't get the high heel thing. I would rather see her barefoot...especially in a pair of short-shorts...WOW!!!


----------



## CoolBreeze10

Lexi1992 said:


> Everyone has been so helpful Things seem to be coming along well in this regard, and it is definitely in large part due to all of the great info I've received. I still have A LOT to learn, so please keep the great advice flowing, especially those women who once found themselves in my position (not really knowing what to do in the beginning lol). Last night seemed to be a major step in the right direction though...I tended bar for ten hours, so needless to say, I assumed my feet/sneakers would be how he liked them When I got home, I talked about being on my feet all day long and was nonchalant about it, then I sat down next to him on the couch and swung my feet onto his lap and just innocently asked him "Don't you want to smell my feet baby?"...WOW...he tore my socks and sneakers off and did the same thing as before, where he put his face deep into the bottoms of my feet. I thought he was going to have a stroke within two minutes from the intensity of his orgasm (he usually tends to take a very long time to cum, so I was quite suprised by this as well!). Sorry if this is a bit too much info, but I just wanted to share the progression of how things are going, and I am hoping for the best in this area!



Thats how I am. During sex, I'm not very quick to orgasm, but once my wife puts her toes in my mouth and soles in my face, it's all over. My wife uses that to her advantage. If she wants multiple orgasms or longer sex, she won't let me touch her feet during sex. Once she has orgasmed and is done, or wants me to orgasm fast, she then shoves her toes in my mouth. I too love it when my wife has been at work or walking around in shoes for quite some time and then asks me to kiss her feet. The relationship I'm in is what I've fantasized my entire life, thanks to my wife.


----------



## cent130130

Lexi1992 said:


> Everyone has been so helpful Things seem to be coming along well in this regard, and it is definitely in large part due to all of the great info I've received. I still have A LOT to learn, so please keep the great advice flowing, especially those women who once found themselves in my position (not really knowing what to do in the beginning lol). Last night seemed to be a major step in the right direction though...I tended bar for ten hours, so needless to say, I assumed my feet/sneakers would be how he liked them When I got home, I talked about being on my feet all day long and was nonchalant about it, then I sat down next to him on the couch and swung my feet onto his lap and just innocently asked him "Don't you want to smell my feet baby?"...WOW...he tore my socks and sneakers off and did the same thing as before, where he put his face deep into the bottoms of my feet. I thought he was going to have a stroke within two minutes from the intensity of his orgasm (he usually tends to take a very long time to cum, so I was quite suprised by this as well!). Sorry if this is a bit too much info, but I just wanted to share the progression of how things are going, and I am hoping for the best in this area!


Wow, you're an angel! I am certain that your husband is absolutely elated that you have so enthusiastically embraced an important interest he has, one which many may think is peculiar (like my wife). Best of luck to you for a long and happy marriage, keep communicating!

It has been very interesting, and refreshing, to hear that there are other men with the same interest, and women who embrace it. I randomly stumbled on to this website, and the first post I saw was your posting. The title drew me in immediately! I have mentioned my interest in feet to two women, an old girlfriend and my wife, and both responded less than enthusiastically. Thanks for the encouragement that I'm not completely crazy! Lol!


----------



## Whip Morgan

Lexi,

Congrats on opening up to new experiences with your husband. As tough as we men want to be, it can be extremely difficult to open up about things (especially sex fantasies) that some could label as "unusual". Embarrasment and humiliation, particularly from a woman, can be devastating. I think you handled this quite well, and your husband feels safe with you about this. On a deeper level beyond body parts, this could strengthen your bond.

I do agree with Shaggy, as I would not have this dominate your sex life (as in using it often). Not doing it every day could keep it fresh, fun, and special, perhaps as a reward for being a "good boy". Or a bad boy, whatever you're into.


----------



## cent130130

Lexi1992 said:


> Everyone has been so helpful Things seem to be coming along well in this regard, and it is definitely in large part due to all of the great info I've received. I still have A LOT to learn, so please keep the great advice flowing, especially those women who once found themselves in my position (not really knowing what to do in the beginning lol). Last night seemed to be a major step in the right direction though...I tended bar for ten hours, so needless to say, I assumed my feet/sneakers would be how he liked them When I got home, I talked about being on my feet all day long and was nonchalant about it, then I sat down next to him on the couch and swung my feet onto his lap and just innocently asked him "Don't you want to smell my feet baby?"...WOW...he tore my socks and sneakers off and did the same thing as before, where he put his face deep into the bottoms of my feet. I thought he was going to have a stroke within two minutes from the intensity of his orgasm (he usually tends to take a very long time to cum, so I was quite suprised by this as well!). Sorry if this is a bit too much info, but I just wanted to share the progression of how things are going, and I am hoping for the best in this area!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cent130130

Although there is probably wisdom in the advice of shaggy and whip morgan, i.e. ration your husband's access to your feet, I would advise otherwise. You're newly married and have found something you both can enjoy (him immensely), therefore my advice is to let him have them as often as he wants. Personally, I desire to at least touch my wife's feet daily. Certainly, if she is anywhere in my vicinity, particularly if we we are alone, I have a strong desire to touch her feet. I realize that every time I do that it doesn't have to lead to mind blowing intimacy, but what woman could complain too much about getting a daily foot massage? My wife doesn't quite get it, but you and a number of other ladies sure seem to. Your husband will be thrilled to get "unlimited access!" Enjoy it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound

You've received a lot of great comments, so not much I can add. Just go with it. I hope the comments have helped you get over those first feelings of weirdness, but there's nothing strange about a husband liking his wife's feet.


----------



## BMadoff

Let us know how things are going now Lexi. Have you tried anything new with your feet


----------



## cent130130

Lexi1992 said:


> Everyone has been so helpful Things seem to be coming along well in this regard, and it is definitely in large part due to all of the great info I've received. I still have A LOT to learn, so please keep the great advice flowing, especially those women who once found themselves in my position (not really knowing what to do in the beginning lol). Last night seemed to be a major step in the right direction though...I tended bar for ten hours, so needless to say, I assumed my feet/sneakers would be how he liked them When I got home, I talked about being on my feet all day long and was nonchalant about it, then I sat down next to him on the couch and swung my feet onto his lap and just innocently asked him "Don't you want to smell my feet baby?"...WOW...he tore my socks and sneakers off and did the same thing as before, where he put his face deep into the bottoms of my feet. I thought he was going to have a stroke within two minutes from the intensity of his orgasm (he usually tends to take a very long time to cum, so I was quite suprised by this as well!). Sorry if this is a bit too much info, but I just wanted to share the progression of how things are going, and I am hoping for the best in this area!


Any new stories about your feet to share with us Lexi?


----------



## wife'sslave

Wow lexi great, let me share my experience with you.One thing thats not mentioned in the discussion any where is that, in lots of cases foot fetish people have also inclination towards a little FEMDOM i.e female dominant attitude.
For example let take you case, where you have take the initiative and ask him to smell your feet.See that may arouse him more.
As i try with my wife, like when she is talking on phone or watching tv i become her footstool in different positions.I let her feet rest on face while she is talking or watching tv.its great.
try this too,orfer him to be your footstool,i sense he would love it.


----------



## exitor98

One can hardly call him a pervert. After all you're his wife and the fact that he's attracted to your smell is really good. He probably likes your overall body smell when you're sweaty. 

I find the smell of my wife body extremely arousing. In fact one day she came home from aerobics and ha taken off her shoes and asked me if I wanted to smell her feet. Let me tell you that was hotter than hell. 

If a woman's feet were clean at the start of the day and assuming he did walk around barefoot anywhere it can be seriously erotic. 

At the very least he's doing it to his wife and not other chick. Be glad he finds you that attractive. 

Frankly by asking if he's a perv kinda makes you sound like a troll.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

exitor98 said:


> Frankly by asking if he's a perv kinda makes you sound like a troll.


How do you think you sound bringing up an over 2 year old post?


----------



## johnAdams

You should look at this very much as a compliment from your husband. I am sure he finds all of you very erotic. Probably with you totally naked except for your feet it had him feeling the desire to see your bare feet and thought was a turn on to him. When he took off your shoes and socks, he felt the sexual urge to smell and love your feet.

It took me several years to appreciate my wife's feet. She has beautiful well cared for feet. She is petit and so are her feet. I love when we are in the missionary position to put her legs on my shoulder and then kiss each foot and suck on her toes. I find this very erotic. 

I also have grown to appreciate her vast shoe collection and look forward to the sexy shoes she is wearing. Just another erotic zone to appreciate. I am sure you husband will continue to explore and enjoy your body just as I have with my beautiful wife.

Enjoy the experience!!


----------



## Faithful Wife

I like my husband's hands the way some people like feet.


----------



## askari

Nicely pedicured feet are lovely....unkempt feet (long scraggly and yellowing toenails) are not!

Lexi....if all women/wives in the were prepared to be open to trying new things with their partners like you, then the world would be a better place and the 'Sex in Marriage' forum on TAM would disappear.


----------



## RandomDude

I'm a leg man so I love beautiful feet as well


----------



## CuddleBug

RandomDude said:


> I'm a leg man so I love beautiful feet as well



Very nice

I like the ladies legs, calves and feet because they're sooooo soft. It's the softness that I love and can't get enough of.


----------



## ocotillo

Faithful Wife said:


> I like my husband's hands the way some people like feet.


Those type of attachments are associated with HD.


----------



## askari

Looks like Lexi has checked out...sadly. Maybe because her husband is having a good sniff!!!


----------



## Rottdad42

Your husband has a foot thing, could be worse. Look at it this way, he loves you and thinks you are a hottie, from head to toes I don't have that feeling, but my wife is a hottie and she does take care of herself including her pretty toes. Nothing is more disgusting to me than a beautiful woman with jacked up feet, corns, bunions, toe jam etc.. I like the whole package. To the op have fun with this, could be loads of enjoyment for you......and him.


----------



## cent130130

WorkingOnMe said:


> How do you think you sound bringing up an over 2 year old post?


A 2 year old post with 43,000+ views, seems to have a lot of interest. Perhaps you should keep working on you....


----------



## cent130130

askari said:


> Looks like Lexi has checked out...sadly. Maybe because her husband is having a good sniff!!!


I hope she and her husband are enjoying themselves, particularly as it relates to Lexi's feet.

I would be particularly interested in hearing from woman about their perspective on men who like women's feet!


----------



## thummper

I've always felt that a fetish, as long as it isn't disgusting, painful, or harmful, can add a little spice to a sexual relationship. If it increases his ardor, Lexi, let him enjoy! :smthumbup:


----------



## AliceA

Always wished my hubby had a foot fetish. I love my feet being touched but he's never interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace

Rottdad42 said:


> Nothing is more disgusting to me than a beautiful woman with jacked up feet, corns, bunions, toe jam etc.. I like the whole package.


Thank you! Pretty feet on a woman is like icing on the cake.


----------



## Fordsvt

Try putting some "Bedroom Heels" on and see what he does...


----------



## Maneo

Feet are an unappreciated part of the anatomy for so many aspects of life from the erotic to the playful. But there is plenty of evidence all about us to indicate the importance we give to those lowly parts of our body. Look at the shoe industry and particularly the popular emphasis on women and shoes. Look at the healthy marketplace for pedicures and foot adornment like toe rings and anklets. Reflexology has been popular for years and seems to cycle around every few years to another popular resurgence. Look at the expressions we use like "steady on his (her) feet" or "sure footed" or many other phrases that refer to the foot or feet.

Among fetishes or sexual preferences, those involving feet are among the most common. This predilection for the ped is often made fun of in popular media but also shows up as an erotic marker. Remember the scene in the James bond movie where her bites the bottom of the heroine's foot to remove a stinger? 

And most often this fascination with the foot seems to be the male attraction to the female foot (though there is a healthy subgroup of those interested in the male foot). Remember the Chinese tradition of binding the female foot. OK, there is a lot going on there with other meanings but it also has its erotic aspects.

Granted, there are many who find feet smelly disgusting things better left unmentioned and covered, but the fact that this 2 year old thread continues to have life breathed into it every so often indicates a continuing interest in the foot and its many adornments for a cross-section of TAMers.

In my own experience, my wife loves getting foot massages and lets me know when I have negligent in that duty. Often we will be on the couch of an evening and her pedicured bare feet will be in my lap getting a massage with a liberal application of some pink peppermint scented foot creme. Her feet happen to be quite sensitive and I take advantage of that frequently by caressing and tickling her until she is alternately aroused or trying to catch her breath from ticklish laughter. And so footplay has become a regular form of foreplay for us. There is almost always some portion of our intimacy that includes attention to her feet. This is a mutual attraction. It runs the gamut from me nibbling her toes to her giving foot jobs. It is playful such as intercourse when she is in nothing but a sexy pair of high heels. It is intense such as finding positions where we aim for an intense climactic conclusion to our lovemaking that allow her bare feet near my face or hands so I can kiss, stroke or otherwise stimulate her feet while simultaneously bringing on the explosive moment. It is teasing like my wife texting me as she receives her regular pedicure to let me know it is a particular ticklish pedi this week as they scrub the bottoms of her feet. It is intimate when my wife slips off her shoe in the restaurant or movie and rubs her foot along my leg.

All this is not to exclude other parts of our bodies but attention to feet has enriched our intimate lives. Such attraction below the waist is not for everyone but for many it adds much to the relationship. While paying to attention to breasts and butts, necks and navels, don't forget the toes and soles!


----------



## askari

I love feet too! 
I don't like long pointy toes with long pointy toe nails. Short, well manicured nails on nicely manicured feet....very sexy indeed!

Fortunately I live in a tropical country where most women wear open toed sandals...!!! 
However, as one poster has already mentioned, disgusting feet with bunions etc on an otherwise beautiful woman is a complete turn off.

Same applies to men - for goodness sake, if you are going to wear sandals where people can see your feet/toes, make sure you look after them. Cut your toenails etc.

I have a pedicure once a month - partly because I enjoy the attention etc and also because I want my feet to be and look healthy.


----------



## scoobidoo

hm ... nice post . my whole life I've been wondering whether I am not normal for being attracted to women's feet. i once even had finish a relationship with a girl because i just couldn't stand the look of her feet. 

i love my wife's feet, there is something very sensual and beautiful about them.

but this year I have found in an interesting detail in a biopsychology lecture, where this could come from. if you look at the homunculus

Weiterleitungshinweis

you will see that the sensory areas for the toes/feet are very close to the genitals and there are known spillover effects of these sensations. so in fact there is just a simple natural reason why some people are just turned on by having their own feet touched or even when they look at other peoples feet.

thanks cent130130 for your insight, it was good to read.


----------



## scoobidoo

uups, here is the proper link: Homunculus


----------



## Scottd

Way more people are into that than some might think. It can be really fun and erotic play and for many guys who admire the woman who's feet they are loving on, they are demonstrating a form of reverence on her. In most cases, that aroma you may have been embarrassed by is LOADED with very powerful pheromones. I say indulge him and enjoy the display of affection. Your husband is no pervert. He's just showing the woman he loves much deserved devotion in a very special way


----------



## WisdomsMentor

As a perfectly normal husband-father-businessman AND foot lover, I can tell you that he is not a perv or anything. I can totally relate to his urges. The sight, feel and yes aroma and taste of my wife's pretty feet drive me totally wild. I first became aware of my love for feet in 6th grade...I was enchanted and aroused stealing glances at my desk neighbor's (JoAnn) feet when she wore sandals. Been loving feet ever since. And yes, because of the unique pheromones emitted by the foot and the wiring of certain males' brains, the aroma of a sweaty foot is more captivating and arousing than the finest French perfume. Not all women have pretty and enticing feet. Apparently your husband feels that you do. Lucky guy! You should feel flattered that he love every inch of you...head to toes.


----------



## toblerone

WisdomsMentor said:


> As a perfectly normal husband-father-businessman AND foot lover, I can tell you that he is not a perv or anything. I can totally relate to his urges. The sight, feel and yes aroma and taste of my wife's pretty feet drive me totally wild. I first became aware of my love for feet in 6th grade...I was enchanted and aroused stealing glances at my desk neighbor's (JoAnn) feet when she wore sandals. Been loving feet ever since. And yes, because of the unique pheromones emitted by the foot and the wiring of certain males' brains, the aroma of a sweaty foot is more captivating and arousing than the finest French perfume. Not all women have pretty and enticing feet. Apparently your husband feels that you do. Lucky guy! You should feel flattered that he love every inch of you...head to toes.


"I can safely say that man is not a pervert" - says the dude who has one post and can't help but go into depth about his perversion


----------



## GTdad

toblerone said:


> "I can safely say that man is not a pervert" - says the dude who has one post and can't help but go into depth about his perversion


C'mon, that's not a perversion. Now, enjoying seeing his wife use her feet to stomp on puppies and crippled nuns, THAT would be a perversion.

And yes, I know this is a zombie thread, but I give rookie posters a lot of slack on resurrecting dead threads. It's almost a rite of passage around here.


----------



## sokillme

Lexi1992 said:


> My husband and I have been married for six weeks, and we were in a relationship for about ten months before that. His job forces him to be away quite a bit, so although our sex life has always been great, we've had to make the most of the time we have together because he is frequently travelling. I guess in that sense, there is still a period of discovering each other's desires to an extent. Having said that, today I came home from the gym and within minutes, he and I were making love, and it was pretty spontaneous, so we were ripping each others' clothes off and everything. As we were having sex, I eventually was totally naked except for my socks and sneakers. I didn’t think much of it, other than it looked kinda funny. I could see him staring at them a lot, but again, wasn’t really thinking about that during sex. After a little bit though, I could feel him getting harder than I’ve ever felt or seen him and he was going very fast and hard especially when I could that he was staring at my sneakers. Then he got even more extremely worked up and grabbed my calves and ripped off my socks and sneakers and put my feet side by side and pushed his face like buried in the bottoms of my feet and I could feel him sniffing really hard. He only did it for maybe 10 seconds but then he cummed REALLY REALLY hard. It happened so fast that I didn’t have time to ask him what he was doing or tell him my feet were sweaty and I was embarrassed but I was NOT expecting that. Afterwards, he seemed very embarrassed and wouldn't even talk about it before he had to leave until tonight. I plan on talking about it more when he gets home, but I'm wondering...Is that normal? Should I be concerned about him being a pervert or something? My feet were like really sweaty and I am sure they were smelly, so why did he do that? I’ve heard of rare guys thinking feet or toes were cute, but he smelled the bottoms. I’m confused. Any other women have similar experiences or any insight or advice to help me?


What's normal? He likes your feet have fun with it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

GTdad said:


> toblerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I can safely say that man is not a pervert" - says the dude who has one post and can't help but go into depth about his perversion
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, that's not a perversion. Now, enjoying seeing his wife use her feet to stomp on puppies and crippled nuns, THAT would be a perversion.
> 
> And yes, I know this is a zombie thread, but I give rookie posters a lot of slack on resurrecting dead threads. It's almost a rite of passage around here.
Click to expand...

A lot of real foot fetishists are into trampling. They want you to put on high heels and then stomp on them or kick them. 

I'm not into this but I had a guy offer to pay me $100 per hour to do this to him and I'm seriously considering it! No skin off my nose, I don't have to get naked or do anything that violates my boundaries, and it would fulfill him in a way that is worth that kind of money to him? Sign me up!


----------



## GTdad

Faithful Wife said:


> A lot of real foot fetishists are into trampling. They want you to put on high heels and then stomp on them or kick them.
> 
> I'm not into this but I had a guy offer to pay me $100 per hour to do this to him and I'm seriously considering it! No skin off my nose, I don't have to get naked or do anything that violates my boundaries, and it would fulfill him in a way that is worth that kind of money to him? Sign me up!


Hell, I'd kick the crap out of him for $100 per hour. Maybe even $90. You may have a bidding war on your hands. :smile2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

GTdad said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of real foot fetishists are into trampling. They want you to put on high heels and then stomp on them or kick them.
> 
> I'm not into this but I had a guy offer to pay me $100 per hour to do this to him and I'm seriously considering it! No skin off my nose, I don't have to get naked or do anything that violates my boundaries, and it would fulfill him in a way that is worth that kind of money to him? Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd kick the crap out of him for $100 per hour. Maybe even $90. You may have a bidding war on your hands.
Click to expand...

Ah but you see, I have perfect beautiful feminine feet to slip into those spine crunching heels so, I win!


----------



## Remee81

Lexi1992 said:


> My husband and I have been married for six weeks, and we were in a relationship for about ten months before that. His job forces him to be away quite a bit, so although our sex life has always been great, we've had to make the most of the time we have together because he is frequently travelling. I guess in that sense, there is still a period of discovering each other's desires to an extent. Having said that, today I came home from the gym and within minutes, he and I were making love, and it was pretty spontaneous, so we were ripping each others' clothes off and everything. As we were having sex, I eventually was totally naked except for my socks and sneakers. I didn’t think much of it, other than it looked kinda funny. I could see him staring at them a lot, but again, wasn’t really thinking about that during sex. After a little bit though, I could feel him getting harder than I’ve ever felt or seen him and he was going very fast and hard especially when I could that he was staring at my sneakers. Then he got even more extremely worked up and grabbed my calves and ripped off my socks and sneakers and put my feet side by side and pushed his face like buried in the bottoms of my feet and I could feel him sniffing really hard. He only did it for maybe 10 seconds but then he cummed REALLY REALLY hard. It happened so fast that I didn’t have time to ask him what he was doing or tell him my feet were sweaty and I was embarrassed but I was NOT expecting that. Afterwards, he seemed very embarrassed and wouldn't even talk about it before he had to leave until tonight. I plan on talking about it more when he gets home, but I'm wondering...Is that normal? Should I be concerned about him being a pervert or something? My feet were like really sweaty and I am sure they were smelly, so why did he do that? I’ve heard of rare guys thinking feet or toes were cute, but he smelled the bottoms. I’m confused. Any other women have similar experiences or any insight or advice to help me?




Sounds like a foot fetish. Don't make him feel like he's "a pervert" though pretty please! Fetish wish, that's a tame one I think lol try not to make a big deal of it, then he will probably talk about it after he's comfortable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart

What an old thread that came to life so quickly.

Several comments. Sweat often contains sex pheromones. Foot fetish is not uncommon.

The OP had the opportunity for a great conversation with their spouse. "Honey, seeing you that turned on really got me excited, what can I do to make you that aroused again." What could I do that might excite you even more?"

My suggestion would be she should either ask or try toe rings, nail art on her toes, a wide variety of shoe styles, and a bizarre collection of different kinds, styles, and materials of socks and just play with him.


----------



## rockon

Faithful Wife said:


> A lot of real foot fetishists are into trampling.


I love a pair of beautiful feet but this is................weird, at least to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

rockon said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of real foot fetishists are into trampling.
> 
> 
> 
> I love a pair of beautiful feet but this is................weird, at least to me.
Click to expand...

It's weird, for sure. But it doesn't creep me out. Just makes me interested in how many directions fetishes can go. 

There was a poster here years ago who had a wife who had a dental pain fetish. 

....so many directions...


----------



## lisacolorado

I wouldn't question it. Sounds kind of interesting.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

toblerone said:


> "I can safely say that man is not a pervert" - says the dude who has one post and can't help but go into depth about his perversion


LMAO!! Right?

These drive-by fools give themselves away EVERY single time when they drag up a random zombie thread about their fetish and then go into great detail about how much they enjoy it - all while typing with one hand and breathing through their mouths.


----------



## moi

OMG the things you could do to this boy. When he comes home from a trip, greet him with a smile... look into his eyes and flirtatiously crinkle your nose and tell him you want him in the bedroom right now. When you have him on the bed, start stroking his thigh and just place your bare foot in front of his face. Tell him you want to show you how much he missed you... by kissing your bare feet. Watch him get the biggest boner you ever saw. Now have full-on sex, or if you can't for any reason, give him a slow, teasing hand job while telling him over and over to kiss your smooth, soft feet. Only do this if you are sure you never ever want him to look at another girl...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Like so many threads, I am reminded of a song.

Leave it to Blue Oyster Cult to mix biting, blood, and a foot fetish.

"She's as Beautiful as a Foot"


----------



## Saibasu

Lexi1992 said:


> My husband and I have been married for six weeks, and we were in a relationship for about ten months before that. His job forces him to be away quite a bit, so although our sex life has always been great, we've had to make the most of the time we have together because he is frequently travelling. I guess in that sense, there is still a period of discovering each other's desires to an extent. Having said that, today I came home from the gym and within minutes, he and I were making love, and it was pretty spontaneous, so we were ripping each others' clothes off and everything. As we were having sex, I eventually was totally naked except for my socks and sneakers. I didn’t think much of it, other than it looked kinda funny. I could see him staring at them a lot, but again, wasn’t really thinking about that during sex. After a little bit though, I could feel him getting harder than I’ve ever felt or seen him and he was going very fast and hard especially when I could that he was staring at my sneakers. Then he got even more extremely worked up and grabbed my calves and ripped off my socks and sneakers and put my feet side by side and pushed his face like buried in the bottoms of my feet and I could feel him sniffing really hard. He only did it for maybe 10 seconds but then he cummed REALLY REALLY hard. It happened so fast that I didn’t have time to ask him what he was doing or tell him my feet were sweaty and I was embarrassed but I was NOT expecting that. Afterwards, he seemed very embarrassed and wouldn't even talk about it before he had to leave until tonight. I plan on talking about it more when he gets home, but I'm wondering...Is that normal? Should I be concerned about him being a pervert or something? My feet were like really sweaty and I am sure they were smelly, so why did he do that? I’ve heard of rare guys thinking feet or toes were cute, but he smelled the bottoms. I’m confused. Any other women have similar experiences or any insight or advice to help me?


Foot fetish! My husband has a foot fetish as well  Which means amazing pedicures and fantastic shoes for me! Please please please, don't make him feel bad about his attraction to your feet. If your not into it you have every right to tell him, but don't make him feel like a freak for it. People,like what they like  If you really want to wow him, give him a foot job, he'll worship the ground you walk on. I've even painted "Good Boy" on my toenails just to arouse him more LOL And OH the foot rubs that man gives me can make me weak in the knees >


----------



## Johann Sebastian

There is nothing wrong with a foot fetish. The smell is a big part of it, as is the intimate act of taking off the woman's shoes. As long as the lady in question is not creeped out, it can be a real treat for the gentleman.


----------



## sokillme

Lexi1992 said:


> My husband and I have been married for six weeks, and we were in a relationship for about ten months before that. His job forces him to be away quite a bit, so although our sex life has always been great, we've had to make the most of the time we have together because he is frequently travelling. I guess in that sense, there is still a period of discovering each other's desires to an extent. Having said that, today I came home from the gym and within minutes, he and I were making love, and it was pretty spontaneous, so we were ripping each others' clothes off and everything. As we were having sex, I eventually was totally naked except for my socks and sneakers. I didn’t think much of it, other than it looked kinda funny. I could see him staring at them a lot, but again, wasn’t really thinking about that during sex. After a little bit though, I could feel him getting harder than I’ve ever felt or seen him and he was going very fast and hard especially when I could that he was staring at my sneakers. Then he got even more extremely worked up and grabbed my calves and ripped off my socks and sneakers and put my feet side by side and pushed his face like buried in the bottoms of my feet and I could feel him sniffing really hard. He only did it for maybe 10 seconds but then he cummed REALLY REALLY hard. It happened so fast that I didn’t have time to ask him what he was doing or tell him my feet were sweaty and I was embarrassed but I was NOT expecting that. Afterwards, he seemed very embarrassed and wouldn't even talk about it before he had to leave until tonight. I plan on talking about it more when he gets home, but I'm wondering...Is that normal? Should I be concerned about him being a pervert or something? My feet were like really sweaty and I am sure they were smelly, so why did he do that? I’ve heard of rare guys thinking feet or toes were cute, but he smelled the bottoms. I’m confused. Any other women have similar experiences or any insight or advice to help me?


There is a part of YOU that he is incredibly attracted to. Enjoy it!


----------



## arbitrator

*An old thread, but absolutely nothing wrong with it!

A foot fetish! Not exactly my cup of tea, but everybody has their turn-ons!

As long as no one is mortally offended, just go with the flow, lay back, and enjoy!*


----------



## akshayv

orthofeet have really good arch support but since I have a super high arch and work 13-14 hour shifts on my feet I still have to use my orthotic insoles and these shoes accommodate them well because of the wide toe bed. Customer service is outstanding. They are quick to reply to any questions via email, extremely friendly and helpful and know which shoe is right for you. And the return process is easy and cost free so there is no risk in trying these shoes. If you try them you will love them.


----------



## akshayv

I had a very severe bout with plantar fasciitis. Had to have injections etc. and my orthotics were painful to wear. With my orthofeet there is no need for the orthotics and I can walk again free from pain. I balked a little over the price but freedom from pain is worth every penny spent.


----------

